# .::Update::.



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey guys/girls..

Hope everyones good!

Just thought id give an update..ill put before+after pics up

Iv labelled em 'before' n 'after' though hopefully the labels werent needed

All before ones were taken 1st sept, afters were taken 1st oct - except back

So most are still a lil dated, getting new pics done around xmas..If ya need anymore stats etc let me know!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bump for at least 1 reply!!


----------



## pauluk27 (Oct 19, 2006)

good results fella. keep up the good work. ur back has realy improved.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad for a month.

What were you doing?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks hacks, what do you mean by what was i doing?

Training, diet etc?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Thanks hacks, what do you mean by what was i doing?
> 
> Training, diet etc?


Yah, cutting, bulking, cardio, just weights, diet, yes.....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Im trying to get a lot more muscle mass..kinda bulking but not wanting to

add much fat AT ALL..aiming for all lean muscle lol

I dont do any cardio at gym..i bike to school every day then to gym then home, then if i wanna go anywhere plus work at weekends..which is more than i intend lol. Go swimming for an hour on wednesday after noons.

Them pics were taken after just one month on resistance machines, im now on a free weight program - 4 day split

Mon = Chest/Tris

Tues = Back/Bi's

Wed = REST (or swimming)

Thurs = Shoulders/Traps

Fri = Legs

I'll put diet in next post..up til now i havent used a diet plan, looking at starting this ASAP..So feel free to critique on it


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

6:45 - Meal 1

• 80g Porridge Oats

• 100ml Whole Milk

• Yoghurt/Peanut Butter

• 5ml Flaxseed Oil + 1Cod Liver Oil Tab

8:30 - Meal 2

• Whey Protein Shake W/water

11:00 - Meal 3

• Protein Flapjack Bar

13:20 - Meal 4

• 3X Corned Beef W/mustard Rolls

• Pork Pie/Sausage Roll/Cornish Pasty

• Apple Pie/Mince Pie (Something Sweet)

15.00 - Meal 5

• Chicken/Turkey Breast + Pasta or Potato or Rice

• 30g Dextrose

Post Work-Out

• 60g Whey Protein + 5g L-Glutamine + 50g Dex

• Either Porridge Oats or Scrambled/Boiled Egg

18:30 - Meal 6

• What Ever Step Mum Cooks!...Nearly always meat/veg etc..complex carbs

• 5ml Flax

21:30 - Meal 7

• Whey Protein Shake W/milk

• Natural Yoghurt

• Peanut Butter


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> • 3X Corned Beef W/mustard Rolls
> 
> • Pork Pie/Sausage Roll/Cornish Pasty
> 
> • Apple Pie/Mince Pie (Something Sweet)


your probably getting enough protein here, but dude pastery is probably the worst thing u can ever eat


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I know

I know you guys are used to excuses but really im low on money and

struggle to pay for that as it is, only meals i dont pay for is lunch and dinner.

So kinda have to take whats given at lunch which is usually that, pretty

much always pastry!!


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

dont worry about it bud. u can only buy what u can afford. if you cant help it then u cant help it.

looking good buy the way. impressive gains


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks mate.

I know roughly what i need to do to my diet its just a case

of being able to physically do it!!

My training is really coming along and strength is going up all the

time (bench pressed my colleague at work for 3 reps lol)


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Looking good pal, keep up the good work.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Im trying to get a lot more muscle mass..kinda bulking but not wanting to
> 
> add much fat AT ALL..aiming for all lean muscle lol
> 
> ...


Very nice.........

Perfect........


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like the probiotic stuff, but you have too few good fats.

Too high of simple sugars.......You don't need that...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I did start trying to eat 100g of cottage cheese before bed,

but that stuff and me really dont go! Iv tried the plain stuff

and all diff flavours -its just rough!

Thats why i put natural yoghurt in, does that have casein?

I just presumed because its dairy it would have same sort of

properties


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There's a definate improvement in your physique.

You don't need the dextrose before training.

A tuna and pasta meal costs about £1 to make so I don't believe you can't substitute that for your pastry mate.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

good work mate......some good improvements there..

keep it up...


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

tom, i think what he means is, he gets that meal for free and has no real choice but to eat it. if its £1 a meal thats £7 a week. and some people just dont have that ammount spare


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You're doing well mate. I understand the money situation and it makes it difficult some times. You need to work out a cheap diet, frozen chicken breast is cheap, rice is cheap, olive oil is cheap, spuds etc. Don't eat pasty, that's Tinytoms job LOL

Looking good though mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cheers guys..

I am trying hard to pay for it all and get rid of the **** and have

got rid of loads so far!

But i got 6th form so can only work at weekends, on £4.31/hour!

So i get around £220 a month - £26 on gym + £37 on phone then the rest needs to pay for diet, supps and going out!

Though im thinking of dropping 2 subjects at 6th form so i can then get more hours in at work


----------

